# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  splitter

## trampoukos

Παιδια γεια σας εχω παρει 4 splitter των 6 εξοδων δορυφορικα για να συνδεσω πολλες τηλεορασεις σε μαγαζι  ποιος ειναι ο ποιος σωστος τροπος συνδεσης μεταξυτους ?

----------


## ggr

Καταρχην πρεπει να πεις για ποσες τηλεορασεις θελεις. 4 splitter 6 εξοδων δεν μπορουν να συνδυαστουν απο μονα τους. Συνδεοντας την κεραια στο ενα και στις εξοδους του τα υπολοιπα splitter θα σου μεινουν 3 εξοδοι αχρησιμοποιητες , οι οποιες επιπλεον θα πρεπει να τερματιστουν. Αν θελεις (4*6) για 24 τηλεορασεις θα πρεπει να παρεις και ενα splitter 4 εξοδων και απο κει σε καθε εξοδο να συνδεσεις την εισοδο του καθε 6αριου splitter

----------

